# Where to buy Outdoor plants for gardens in Bangkok?



## vinmodha

I am searching for wholesale fresh plants suppliers in Bangkok/Thailand for export. Would anyone have know where is the wholesale market for plants?


----------



## cooked

Wholesale? The only market we found that looked like you could do wholesale business was in Chiang Mai, the biggest in Thailand. From what I have seen, Thai producers tend to specialise, so going from nursery to nursery may be the only way to go.


----------



## Mweiga

Nakon Nayok , just north of Bangkok , is a major centre for large garden centres and wholesale suppliers of garden plants , trees and shrubs. Suggest you make a trip up there to check it out as it's not that far from Bkk. 

People come from far and wide to buy here for their large scale garden projects. I developed my own 3 rai garden down here on the northern gulf with several specialist items deilvered from Nakon Nayok and found the suppliers reliable on delivery and very reasonable pricewise.


----------



## vinmodha

*Thanks Mweiga*

Hi Mweiga, thanks a lot for your info on large garden centres at Nakon Nayok. I will surely visit,next week, as I need lots of plants, in fact, container loads, specially the bougainvillea, Ixoras, etc for export to Dubai market.


----------



## vinmodha

cooked said:


> Wholesale? The only market we found that looked like you could do wholesale business was in Chiang Mai, the biggest in Thailand. From what I have seen, Thai producers tend to specialise, so going from nursery to nursery may be the only way to go.


Thanks Cooked, someone told me that there are large nurseries near the Chao Praya river, I need to find out more about the exports of plants from Thailand to Dubai. I am glad you mentioned Chiang Mai as the biggest market for plants. I will surely visit CM. Any particular area in CM where they sell plants for wholesale/export?


----------



## cooked

Khamtieng (Khumtiang) plant market, easy to find. I naively went there at 8am and there was nobody there, they like to wait until it's really hot before they start work in Thailand. Orchids galore, aquatic plants, fruit trees, cactus, the lot. I don't think we saw half of it. I am still a bit puzzled as to why the selection of seeds in Thailand is so meager.


----------



## vinmodha

cooked said:


> Khamtieng (Khumtiang) plant market, easy to find. I naively went there at 8am and there was nobody there, they like to wait until it's really hot before they start work in Thailand. Orchids galore, aquatic plants, fruit trees, cactus, the lot. I don't think we saw half of it. I am still a bit puzzled as to why the selection of seeds in Thailand is so meager.


Thanks Cooked, I am now getting richer with my knowledge of plants markets in Bangkok/thailand with your help and information about these markets. There is a huge demand of certain fresh outdoor plants in Dubai/UAE and other Gulf Arab nations. And I heard that Thailand is one of the best places where we can get specially Bougainvillea, at a much better price in wholesale like container loads.
Your input is really valuable to me. Appreciate it so much.


----------



## vinmodha

Cooked, being a Horticulturist, I can understand your love for plants. Just to learn more about the plants that I am planning to import into Dubai, I am paying a visit (from 29 Nov on-wards) to Bangkok's plants market as per your suggestion, I would also like to go to Chiang Mai to find out how best we can get hold of the plants (specially Bougainvillea, single head,multihead etc) for export.
Any suggestions on this matter will be highly appreciated.


----------



## vinmodha

*My visit to Nakon Nayok*



Mweiga said:


> Nakon Nayok , just north of Bangkok , is a major centre for large garden centres and wholesale suppliers of garden plants , trees and shrubs. Suggest you make a trip up there to check it out as it's not that far from Bkk.
> 
> People come from far and wide to buy here for their large scale garden projects. I developed my own 3 rai garden down here on the northern gulf with several specialist items deilvered from Nakon Nayok and found the suppliers reliable on delivery and very reasonable pricewise.


Hi Mweiga, You were very right, after readying your post, and upon my arrival from Dubai, today I visited Nakon Nayok and you are absolutely right, the nurseries are extremely large and all varieties of plants (outdoor ones) are available there. I studied the prices and they are in fact, very good for export.

Thanks for your suggestion to visit NN, it was a pleasure drive right by the canal. The best plants are available at the nurseries at the canal bridge 15 (the road has golden elephants holding the light lamps on the posts).Beautiful throughout. It took an hour and twenty minutes to reach this place from Sukhumvit road. Thanks again.


----------



## KBL

vinmodha said:


> Hi Mweiga, You were very right, after readying your post, and upon my arrival from Dubai, today I visited Nakon Nayok and you are absolutely right, the nurseries are extremely large and all varieties of plants (outdoor ones) are available there. I studied the prices and they are in fact, very good for export.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion to visit NN, it was a pleasure drive right by the canal. The best plants are available at the nurseries at the canal bridge 15 (the road has golden elephants holding the light lamps on the posts).Beautiful throughout. It took an hour and twenty minutes to reach this place from Sukhumvit road. Thanks again.


Hi there!　can you share more about your trip to NN to buy gardening supplies? how should i tell the location to taxi driver if i were to go by taxi?

thank you!


----------



## vinmodha

*Nakon Nayok*



KBL said:


> Hi there!　can you share more about your trip to NN to buy gardening supplies? how should i tell the location to taxi driver if i were to go by taxi?
> 
> thank you!


Hi KBL, all you need to tell the taxi driver (hopefully you get one who can speak somewhat english), is to take you to Nakon Nayok at a junction of canal bridge 15, Turn left on canal 15 and there is a very long road with golden elephants on top of the lamp posts holding lights. This road is almost 7 km long and on both the sides of the road, you will find plenty of nurseries selling bougainvilleas and many other varieties of fresh plants.
It would take about 1:30 hours to reach canal 15 from Bangkok Sukhumvit road on a working day. All the best to you. (charge I paid to taxi driver Baht 1600 to and fro).


----------

